# Holke F-11-V questions



## jb4020 (Jun 2, 2019)

Hi, this is my first post here but i have been reading others helpful post on here for quite a while.  I picked up a Holke F-11-v knee mill several months ago and have been cleaning it up and using it and ive got a few questions i hope someone can help me with.  First, does anyone know if this machine is somewhat compatible with a Lagun ftv-2, alot of the castings and parts look similar and i know they are both spanish machines.  Second, I get some noise from the belt drive when i slow in down past approx. 1000 rpm in high and the equivalent belt position in low range.  It seems like it has something to do with the rear pulley.  Also, does anyone have access to a manual for this machine?  Thanks for any and all help.


----------



## plunger (Jun 3, 2019)

Is it a variable belt drive .Is it iso 40 taper. Its hard to see on the pic.
http://www.lathes.co.uk/holke/ 
I have a manual for a mitco milling maching which was made in S Africa during the years of sanctions. It is a well made machine and is also noisy but I just ignore it. I think its a simple plastic bush that fixes it. Mitco used the exact same castings as holke.Can you take a better photo of the head.


----------



## jb4020 (Jun 3, 2019)

Thanks for the reply.  The mill is a variable speed head and r8 taper.  The noise is definitely the belt or the rear sheave not opening correctly.  Do you know if there is any adjustment for the belt drive?  I assume that the moor is pulled to replace the belt.


----------



## Oldlucky (Jun 10, 2022)

jb4020 said:


> Thanks for the reply.  The mill is a variable speed head and r8 taper.  The noise is definitely the belt or the rear sheave not opening correctly.  Do you know if there is any adjustment for the belt drive?  I assume that the moor is pulled to replace the belt.


Did you happen to find a shop/service manual for your Holke F11-v. I am looking for one too,as I have that exact machine but mine is renamed,Machinist Corporation. I’ve has the head disassembled but had to put the old belts back on. If you were to find a manual,I would gladly pay you or anyone else for one,and the postage and their time and trouble. Thanks


----------

